# Egon has bad diarrhea from wellness



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I took some food advice and took him off the meow mix (which was giving him solid bowel movements) and put hiim on wellness and its been nothing but messy diarrhea the entire day. I put the meow mix back in his cage tonight so he doesn't get too sick from the other stuff. Has anyone else had this problem? What should I put him on now???


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Did you do a SLOW introduction?
As in... few piece of Wellness the first night, see how that goes, add a few more pieces, etc etc, until you completely reduce the amount of Meow mix to 0?

If not, and you just switched immediately, he will get diarrhea no matter which food you switch him to.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh wow, I didn't know that. I just put a few wellness kibbles in with the meow mix. Hopefully he takes to it a little better now. Thank you for the update on this situation


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Morel3etterness said:


> Has anyone else had this problem?


I haven't had this problem with Wellness. I recently have been incorporating Wellness Indoor to my hedgies mix and have not had any problems with upset stomachs. I agree with Immortalia and it sounds like if you switched his food all at once, that he got an upset stomach from it.

What I did to start out is to add a couple pieces of the Wellness in his current mix then monitor how that goes. I wait a week then add a little bit more in. I am still in transition so it will be a couple more weeks until its totally incorporated.

Hope this helps


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Poor baby-I hope he is well very soon. Sending get well to Egon.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Think of it like yourself. If you've been eating kraft dinner & chef boy-r-dee you're whole life & then are suddenly given an organic salad, even though the food is way better, the switch is going to be hard on your stomach. You want to slowly introduce the change so that the stomach becomes accustomed to the better foods and increase in nutrient digestions.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wellness can be too strong or rich for some hedgehogs. Take him off it, wait until his poop has returned to normal for a couple of days and then try again adding two or 3 Wellness kibble per day to start. If the messy poop comes back then, forget Wellness.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You can try "diluting" the wellness by mixing it with another one or two good foods. That way he isn't getting *all* wellness, but still getting some. Think eating broccoli for every meal, vs. eating a more varied diet with broccoli on the side. :lol:


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

So I have taken everyone's advice and mixed half and half. He is much much much better. Ill keep up with this for a bit. ANDDDDDDDDDDDD he actually left his warm fuzzy igloo today and pooped TWICE in his litter box. I am so proud of him haha


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I had the same problem with Wellness but it happened differently for me. I slowly switched Quigley to Wellness (or tried) but once he had tried the Wellness and decided that he liked it (took a few days) he wouldn't eat the other food. After a little while on Wellness by it self he started having really soft poop it was almost liquid. I introduced another food with more grains and vegetables in the first five ingredients and he started having normal stools again. I used Felidae but it's too high in fat for most. Now we're on Performatrim Lamb instead of the Felidae.


----------

